# Skinny 1632 tubes with BBs



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The DanKung 1632 is noticeably thinner than the 2040 but these skinny spaghetti tubes impressively zip a .177cal BB. My first 1632 tubes were singles with an extremely light draw weight. Even so, they sent a BB at 220 fps with a 32" draw length. This evening I installed tabs on a poly OTT frame with 1632s set-up using pseudo tapers. The tabs were about 1" long, tubes adjusted to 5 1/2" with a 1 1/4" loop. With a 31-32" draw length I'm getting 250 fps. Draw weight is more than with singles but still quite mild.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

The pull on these is pretty light eh? Will they still Chuck 3/8 you think?? Maybe looped? I wanted to try and set up a shooter for my mom, and she's got bad hands. Trying to figure out the lightest possible bandsets.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> The pull on these is pretty light eh? Will they still Chuck 3/8 you think?? Maybe looped? I wanted to try and set up a shooter for my mom, and she's got bad hands. Trying to figure out the lightest possible bandsets.


They will, just not in a hurry. Maybe try 3/8 marbles. I have also flung 5/16 steel with it and it was ok


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

honorary pie said:


> The pull on these is pretty light eh? Will they still Chuck 3/8 you think?? Maybe looped? I wanted to try and set up a shooter for my mom, and she's got bad hands. Trying to figure out the lightest possible bandsets.


I just checked with the loops that I posted above. The 3/8" steel only do 150 fps but 5/16" steel was at 188 fps. Full loops would likely do better but then the draw weight goes up too.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome thanks guys. Gonna have to order some skinny skinnies.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Even with full loops its a light draw .


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I shoot 1632 full butterfly with 1/4" steel. Really cooking with that setup. 73" draw length though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

